# Model engineer show at Royal Ascot 19-21st september 2008



## Divided He ad (Sep 17, 2008)

Hi, Just a quick post to ask if anyone else is going to the Royal ascot show this weekend? 
I will be there on Saturday from 11-3:30 ish. Taking a shed load of photo's and some videos too I'm sure  Just thought if anyone else was there it would be nice to meet face to face.



The link is  http://www.model-engineer.co.uk/Home.html  Looks like it could be an interesting show.... But they all say that!! ;D




Ralph.


----------



## CrewCab (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm not off to Ascot Ralph but I was thinking about *the Midlands one* in October ............ mainly because it's a lot nearer :

CC


----------



## Divided He ad (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm already planning that one too Dave ;D 

Will sort that one when it gets a little closer to the date.


I would not usually go so far except that I have friends in Winchester and Croydon who can be visited and a bed will be provided  ;D 

Forward planning   

(relatives in Coventry for around the time of the midlands show too  )


Ralph.


----------



## Twinsquirrel (Sep 17, 2008)

Hi Ralph,

Yep I'll be going as the family home is just outside Ascot so I will have somewhere to bed down, the only thing is that I'm not sure which day as I will have brother-in-law and father in tow. It does look like a good show though, I've been looking forward to it for some time.

The Midlands show looks to be better supported by traders though so I will probable take a trip up there too.

David


----------



## CrewCab (Sep 17, 2008)

Good to have friends to sponge off Rely On eh Ralph!  :big:  :big:

Hopefully we'll meet up in October then, I think it's your round for the first coffee ;D .......... do you think we can tempt Bogsie out of his hut for the day if we offer to buy lunch ;D ............... anyway, as you rightly say we can sort that out in a couple of weeks.


Have a good time at Ascot, we'll be expecting a full report with lots of piccys once the hangover clears 8)

CC


----------



## Divided He ad (Sep 17, 2008)

CC, I don't sponge.... I am happily welcomed.... Then told to leave!  

October it will be... Yes the coffee is on me... Well yours is, I'll have water or something similar  

David, I will check this post definately on friday night and probably Sat' early AM!! so if it is a possibility We will both have the info  If not... Midland show it might be? 




Ralph.


----------



## Twinsquirrel (Sep 17, 2008)

Will let you know Ralph but it's looking like Sunday for me at the moment. It's always nice to put faces to names so I will try to get the outlaws to sort themselves out for Saturday instead. 

Can't wait to look at the competition entries, they are supposed to be "legendary".

David


----------



## Bogstandard (Sep 17, 2008)

Dave & Ralph,

I would love to see you this time, but the body says not, see how it is in October.

Ralph, don't forget, the cutter man is there, be the first in the queue to get the best ones. 

Bogs


----------



## John S (Sep 17, 2008)

Did Ascot last year but not doing it again this year, it was a brilliant show with it being the  Centinery Centenary or round about a 100 years and having all the collected works of people like Cherry Hill etc

Didn't like the venue and DID NOT get on with the Ascot staff at all. First off told no lorries on the loading ramp as it wasn't designed to take lorries ???? then told it had a 7 tonne weight limit. Then told can't use the centre strip as it had to be kept clear for fire engines so the trucks had to stand on the 3 foot wide painted pavement.

Then they spent all day looking for trucks dropping oil on the varnished pebble dash [ I joke not ], told any oil dropped and the flooring has to be ripped up and relaid.

Bill from Chester threatened to deck the head suit ;D

When I told them they had better not have a fire as the average fire engine weighs about 18 tonnes there was silence.

On a race day that same loading ramp will hold about 2,000 race goers as it's part of the stand, 2000 x fat bastich = more than 7 tonne.

It's not an exhibition hall, it's a concourse, imagine going thru Heathrow and loads of stalls dotted about, well that's Ascot. Traders hate it, there is no power on the ground floor, it's all by drop leads from level 3, no phone lines for credit card machines. Brand new building and no disabled access at all.

I'll be at the Midlands show from Friday to Tuesday. Friday, Saturday and Sunday I'm on the Arc stand as usual upsetting people and taking the piss. Saturday, Sunday, Monday and Tuesday I'm down to give a talk on CNC machines, all the Mach 3 crew are coming over from the States so that's a bit more to take the piss out of.
.


----------



## CrewCab (Sep 17, 2008)

John Stevenson  said:
			
		

> I'll be at the Midlands show



and ............. will you be taking a kettle ;D

CC


----------



## John S (Sep 17, 2008)

But of course, get down there for 8:55, up in the canteen for a full fried breakfast with a big side order of cholesterol and ketchup, quick fart, shake both trouser legs and raring to go for the day 8)

.


----------



## CrewCab (Sep 17, 2008)

John Stevenson  said:
			
		

> full fried breakfast with a big side order of cholesterol and ketchup, quick fart, shake both trouser legs and raring to go for the day



Now that's what call an invitation ;D ............. book two seats for me n' Ralph 8)

Dave


----------



## John S (Sep 17, 2008)

Sorry the riff raff aren't allowed in until 10:00am 

.


----------



## CrewCab (Sep 17, 2008)




----------



## Divided He ad (Sep 18, 2008)

Well I don't know! you turn your back for 2 minutes and the whole thread goes crazy!!!

Well I'll still be there on Saturday and I'll still be at the midlands show I would suspect on a Saturday too!?

As a punter I will see and make up a post on a different view  


John.... I had already noted the cuttermans trade stand ;D  But thanks for making sure I saw it  
Hopefully you'll be able to calender in the midlands show? 

David, We can only hope that the in laws respect your need to communicate with like minded people.... Instead of the 'but what's it for,what does it do.... Is that it?' group! 



We will see how it goes ;D 



Ralph.


----------



## Divided He ad (Sep 22, 2008)

Well I must say I was a little disappointed with the show!

There was a distinct lack of tool traders and not as many builders as I hoped to see.

It has infact impaired my photo taking... I just didn't get the urge!? 
I have taken a few photo's and will post a link to them tomorrow. There will be no video, I didn't find too much there running, not as good as the Harrogate show by a long shot!

Hope the Midlands one proves better... certainly promises a lot more... http://www.modelengineeringexhibition.co.uk/

Did anyone else go on any other day? 



Grumpy.


----------



## John S (Sep 22, 2008)

IMHO Harrogate is THE show.
Don't know what it is but it seems to have atmosphere, plenty of room although this year with 26,000 people thru the doors in the 3 days it did feel a bit pushed at times but I think Lew Rex and his team do a marvelous job of organising it.

I'm at the Midlands show at Leamington / Warwick or whatever it gets called this year from the Friday to the Tuesday,
Friday to Sunday on the Arc stand and on Monday / Tuesday in the CNC workshop or round about.

Best day for the Midlands show is the Saturday. Friday is hectic as most of the punters are retired and get there Friday to miss the screaming kids over a week end and get the bargains, doesn't work that way though because there are no screaming kids over a weekend and the rush means no one has time to talk and advise.
Plus it's full of wheel chairs and fat bastards with haversacks knocking your head off
Saturday and Sunday is more civilised. Monday gets busy again as many clubs run coach trips on the Monday and Tuesday is a tailing down day with the prize giving in the afternoon.

If anyone wants anything ring the supplier up and ask them to take it to the show so you save postage.
All the big ones are there, Warco, Chester, RDG, Chronos, Arc, Hemmingway, Tracy Tools, J B Cutting tools, Rotagrip, Home & Garden, L A services plus others.
sorry if I have missed any, it's not intentional.

.


----------



## CrewCab (Sep 22, 2008)

Ralph ...... ooops, ...... Grumpy 

Sorry to hear you didn't enjoy it mate  ... hopefully the weekend wasn't a total loss, just as shame you probably spent more time driving there and back than actually at the show ???

Don't worry the next one will be better, or ........... well at least you'll have company to complain to ;D :big: ;D

anyway, bring on the photo's and let's see what you had to suffer, and ............ what did you buy 

CC


----------



## Divided He ad (Sep 22, 2008)

CC.... Don't get me started on the damn roads.... 4 hours on the M6 in one spot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!      

and didn't get home till 3am!

still did buy some supplies, didn't go mad though.... Couldn't, there wasn't enough on offer!! only spent £60! had a bit more than that saved up!

John, I will still give the Midlands one a chance, at least if there are a few of us there it could be a bit more fun  
Aiming at the Saturday for the show myself, will have to identify ourselves before hand.... or just aim to meet at Johns Arc Euro stand at a reasonable hour?!? we will see what the others want to do ehh?


Going to bed now... my head hurts from sleep deprivation!


Still grumpy, Ralph.


----------



## Twinsquirrel (Sep 23, 2008)

Hi Ralph,

I did manage to get to Ascot and you are right there were not that many suppliers to charm the cash out of my pocket, there were a few little gems on display though and as my first experience of a larger show it was ok... I have made a note to self not to let any of the in-laws know when the next show is on though as they were a nightmare to get organised. So hopefully will be flying solo for the midlands show.

Anyway congratulations to Jaguarb (on this board) for getting a gold for his Liney machine Halo 5, very nice it was too.

Are you posting pics in this thread or starting afresh Ralph? I took a few but I'm no David Bailey.

David


----------



## CrewCab (Sep 23, 2008)

Divided He ad  said:
			
		

> Aiming at the Saturday for the show myself,



Sounds good to me ;D do we all need to wear a woolly hat and name badge :

Just ordered a ticket, it's about 21/2 hours for me .............. roadworks permitting etc so I'll aim to get there around 10:00am.

So who's going gang ............


Ralph
CC

just copy and paste the list then add your name, It'll help Johns S calculate how many cups to take ;D :big: ;D


----------



## Twinsquirrel (Sep 23, 2008)

Ralph
CC
Twinsquirrel


----------



## Divided He ad (Sep 23, 2008)

Sorry for the delay... Been playing pool down the pub ;D 

I'll upload the pics now and hopefully post the link in about an hour?! (ish)



Watch this space...... ;D 


Oh and yes definately for the Saturday at the midlands show  


Edit..... 

OK so my camera was working a bit... 178 photo's after the most blurred ones were removed!!!

There are also after looking a few vid's worth showing, stirlings, loco's running outside and some info... I will sort that out and post soon as I can..... On with the uploading!!


----------



## Divided He ad (Sep 23, 2008)

Ok, the pic's are in.........


My earlier disappointments were with the venue and lack of things to see and buy.... I wanted so many more photo's. ( I had intended to take upwards of 1000 pic's so that I had some choice when I came to display the show gallery... Oh well 177 it is.....) 

What there was on display was clearly of superior quality engineering, hopefully you will see some that are of personal interest to yourselves.


Enjoy ;D 

They are in no particular order.....

http://s289.photobucket.com/albums/ll221/dividedhead/model show 2008/Royal Ascot 2008/


Ralph.


----------



## dparker (Sep 24, 2008)

Ralph: WOW!!!! Do you think a few man hours went into building all those models?
I liked it when you took a total view of a model and then moved in for a closeup with the fine details. Quite a lot more railroad engines than you are likely to see at the GEARS show here in Portland, Oregon USA. The predominant model out here is of stationary steam, antique stationary gas or automotive engines. Air plane engine models are also quite often seen and a few locomotive engines of a size to pull at least a few cars with people on them.

We have two model riding railroads within 40 miles of Portland but the one I go to each year seems to be leaning towards a small gas engine for power inside a locomotive body or ones run by deep cycle batteries.

Thank you for the pictures. (These shows make me feel totally inadequate as a model maker.)
don


----------



## Divided He ad (Sep 24, 2008)

I would think Quite a few thousand hours in most of the big loco's  
I have some videos of a few of the outdoor loco' shots I will sort them out and post hopefully later in the week.

Glad you liked them Don, I think they make many of us look like the amateurs we are.... but then they all started somewhere! ;D 



Ralph.


----------



## compound driver 2 (Sep 24, 2008)

from an exhibitors point of view the Ascot show was a fiasco from start to finish. I booked to put two traction engines in the loan section five months ago. I didnt recieve the entry conformation until a month before the show. We scurried around trying to find the time off owrk to bring the engines up on the Wednesday as asked for in the conformation pack, dates were booked off for me and my other half.

Two days before we were ready to take the engines up I called Lou Rex to confirm the time we would be there only to be told the Wednesday had been canceled and we had to deliver on the Thursday. A good few frantic calls and we were set to go a day later.

We arrived early Thursday with the engines in teh car only to be told our passes were invalid. We sat for an hour before being let in to Ascot. 

Once we were outside the ascot building the chaos really started. I unloaded the big traction engine and rolled it onto the building. NO ONE there to tell me what table was the loan section so more delays. We finaly booked in and got the reciepts for the engines at 14:40. Ok so now the tables were ready surprise surprise no one to help lift the engines onto the table. Given that one is over 200lbs I was atthe point of blowing my top. It was thanks to the good people at the reading society that my engine was lifted onto the table.

On returning to the car one of the ascot bods was moaning about a drop of oil under our car. Our car does not drop oil!
Once we were back home it dawned on me that the much vaunted security officers were not present at the ascot building. I had been told that security people would be there in the hall 24 hours ad ay all the show. After a rather unhappy night we returned to ascot on the friday and confronted them about security. later that day officers were indeed present.

We stayed at the show for the three days, talking to almost all of the exhibitors and many of the traders. The general oppinion from all was how badly the show had been run and set up. Many of the people we talked to said that the chances of attending the show again if it was at Ascot was almost zero. Im sure many will after a year to forget but thats the way memory works.

this year was the lowest turn out of loan and competition models I have ever seen at a model engineer show and iv been going for 30 years, eer since I was a boy. I am 99% sure its down to the venue more than anything else. people were very unhappy after last years 100th show and I think the organisers should have taken that on board and moved venue.

The models there were of the normal high standard of work and the gold medal winners as always were the top of the tree for model engineering. I just wish there had been more to see. The guys I feel sorry for are the ones outside that dragged 2.5km of track from germany only to sit and watch no more than two or three ocos a day run on it!


----------



## Divided He ad (Sep 24, 2008)

CD, I can only say I will never go to that show again. It was the start of what was supposed to be FUN weekend! It must have been so disappointing for you to have made all the effort for.

Which was your engine?... did I take a photo of it?! ;D

 I really lost heart after I ran out of things to admire in about 40 min's! 
So I circuited a few times and took photo's. 
Stopped to have a chat about a cast alu' v8 still under construction, some really erratic and fun stirlings and a SOT ornamental turning display (an 1800's machine I really like.... bit like a rose engine and very expensive if you could find one! ) 

As I said I purchased some tooling etc but less than half of what I had come looking for! I just hope the Midlands show is worth it? :-\


I took some video of the loco's on the tracks and while I was waiting for things to move I over heard one of the lads on the gate say ' It took 3 days to lay all the track, we had to carry it one piece at a time to the far end from the metal crates it was delivered in' .... Now that was a very long way to have to carry all that track! They still had to put it all away again too!


----------



## cfellows (Sep 24, 2008)

Ralph,

Great pictures! Thanks for sharing them with us.

Chuck


----------



## wareagle (Sep 24, 2008)

Ralph, thanks for taking us along to the show! Sorry to hear about the disappointment. That's a shame!

In the area I live, there isn't any model engineering shows that I know of. If there is, they are very very small and not publicized. To see a good show, the closest one that I know of is about 1000 miles away (no exaggeration). Talking SWMBO into making a trip for a model show is a challenge, but I am slowing chipping away. 

Better luck at the next one!!


----------



## compound driver 2 (Sep 24, 2008)

Hi DH

yep you took a few of my engines. Mine were the two traction engines one red 2 inch to the foot, and the the green 1 inch to the foot with a water bowser behind it. You also have aphoto of my step son in the background. he stayed with the engines most of the threee days.

It looks like the show will be talked about at the next federation meeting so maybe some changes will be made if the organisers are sensible.

Most of the blame lays with Magicalia the promotions company. But also with the staff at Ascot for ignoring the needs of people. they did the same last year so nothing new.


----------



## Divided He ad (Sep 24, 2008)

Chuck, glad you liked them... I should have taken pic's of the ornamental turning display... too busy talking and my head was all but fuzzy by then! You might have a use for the rose engine type stuff in your telescopes? Some real nice effects out there!

WE, I used to find it possible to get my ex-other half to go places if I saved enough to let her make it a shopping trip too!!! You never know? :big:

Hopefully the Midlands show will have much more to see and buy ;D 


You mean these two CD? ;D 







They are very good looking machines. They must have taken a few hours!!! 
It doesn't look it in the photo's but it was quite dark in there and the sunlight was coming in from all angles! Still I think I managed a few good ones of them  

Thank you for making the effort, even if the organisers did not.



Ralph.


----------



## compound driver 2 (Sep 24, 2008)

Hi DH
yes there mine. The small one took about 3000 hours and used castings to speed things up. The big one is almost all from bar stock (Mehanite for cylinders and such) very little was bought in for it past the pressure gauge and a few globe valves.
Time wise again about 3000 hours.

The small one has clocked up about 15 miles and the large one is on its 3rd or 4th steaming. Ill start running it a bit more now the shows past.

I agree the photos are good given the lighting in the venue. Most of the pictures I took came out dark.


kevin


----------



## compound driver 2 (Sep 25, 2008)

http://s138.photobucket.com/albums/q268/kevingambrell/?action=view&current=25092008017.flv


Thats the red one in steam


----------



## wareagle (Sep 25, 2008)

CD, that is a work of art!  :bow: :bow:  Thanks for sharing the video!!


----------



## cfellows (Sep 25, 2008)

Beautiful work! 

Chuck


----------



## Divided He ad (Sep 25, 2008)

Kevin.....  That is (by my possibly wrong maths calcs  ) a full 365 days of 8 hour shifts! EACH!!! Dedication indeed.

It must be such a good feeling steaming them up? When you say 15 miles is that pulling you along too? (Like the one in my Harrogate show video) 

Shame about the photo's, I lost about 25 to fuzzy and light issues. Feel free to copy any of the ones I took 



Ralph.


----------



## John S (Sep 25, 2008)

All the sentiments echoed, I'd never have the patience to make one of these or even a far lesser model.

If I was re-incarnated as a vulture I'd have to kill something. :
.


----------



## steamer (Sep 25, 2008)

Compound Driver 2,

Words escape me.....Magnificant will have to do until I find a better language to use.


Mr Stevenson:



			
				John Stevenson  said:
			
		

> If I was re-incarnated as a vulture I'd have to kill something. :
> .



You know I have been looking for the right words to properly sum up my personal feelings of inadequacy after seeing some of the most beautiful models I have ever seen.....God man you hit is spot on ;D...im still giggling.


----------



## John S (Sep 25, 2008)

Steamer,
At last years Royal Ascot it was a special show being the 100 years of SMEE, Society of Model and Experimental Engineers.
We were invited to take two of our CNC machines along as part of the Centenary, a bit of past present and future.
The stand was situated at the bottom of the escalator taking people up to the room where they had the model collections of Edgar T Westbury, Harold Hall, Duplex and many other but above all the models of Cherry Hill [ nee Hinds ]

It was both funny and tragic to see groups of people make there way up the stairs laughing and talking only to descend some time later deadly quiet and serious as they realised that they could never manage to reach those heights of skill they had just witnessed.

.


----------



## compound driver 2 (Sep 26, 2008)

Hi
Some days I work on the traction engines from 5am to 10 or 11PM depending on what my better half has on. Most days I like to get 5 hours in shared between real work and model engineering. Im also aware that if I go over the time I set myslef for a build I tend to get a bit itchy about starting the next build.

The people I really admire are the ones that put 20 years into a locomotive build. Now thats dedication to a hobby.

I used to feel like that going to a model engineer exhibition. Id look at Cherry Hills work and think it was futile trying to achieve her standard. It wasnt untill I talked to her that I realised its only a hobby to her as well and she gets the same pleasure as we all do from finishing an engine. 

The real buzz comes from dragging a troup of cub scouts around a car park on a cold autum evening behind a hissing and steaming traction engine. Kids that have never seen steam tend to all have teh same look on their faces its worth a mint to see it.


----------



## compound driver 2 (Oct 5, 2008)

Our boy driving the 2 inch traction engine

http://www.youtube.com/v/IkXmCS-zd6s&hl=en&fs=1


----------



## Divided He ad (Oct 6, 2008)

That's just cool!! ;D 

Everyone should have one  


Maybe when I'm a little older and possibly have a bit more time and patience..... Well you never know ;D


Thanks for the Vid' Kevin.



Ralph.


----------



## CrewCab (Oct 6, 2008)

compound driver 2  said:
			
		

> Our boy driving the 2 inch traction engine



 8) ............. it really should be mandatory in school 

CC


----------



## wareagle (Oct 6, 2008)

CD2, thanks. Now my son wants one!


----------



## compound driver 2 (Oct 7, 2008)

he enjoys the traction engine but his first love is the loco. We do on average 8 or 9 miles a weekend on the track and he's starting to do a mile or so on his own. The tracks 1/4 mile oval with both 3.5 and 5 inch gauge, nice area and a brilliant way to spend the day with your boy.

[ame]http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=BjyLhRXPDRQ[/ame]


----------



## steamer (Oct 7, 2008)

That's beautiful CD2.  I look forward to steaming on a quiet lake with my kids.....

Dave


----------



## rake60 (Oct 8, 2008)

You can't top that CD2...

I worry that this hobby will die as we do.
Seeing that young mans enthusiasm makes me believe
it will be here for at least another 40 years.

Rick


----------



## steamer (Oct 8, 2008)

Rake60 stated

"......Seeing that young mans enthusiasm makes me believe
it will be here for at least another 40 years...."

Hey Rake.....That's not the only little boy or girl looking forward to it!
http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u27/mcandrew1894/P9010020.jpg
http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u27/mcandrew1894/P9010027.jpg
http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u27/mcandrew1894/P9010028.jpg

Dave


----------



## compound driver 2 (Oct 9, 2008)

I must admit I rather like the steam launch! Thats a project id love to take on given the time. 
Whats the hull made from and is the twin your own design?

Our local club, the same club that runs the track we use has an average age of 68 years
with me and Jackie (my other half) being the young ones. It is a struggle keeping kids interested in steam
given all the distractions of computers and game stations but I think our boy has the bug now so I hope steam will
be with hime for a good few years.


----------



## Divided He ad (Oct 9, 2008)

CD, that's just Too much fun for anyone.... little loco' big track.... I will have to get myself to the stage where I could build such a thing.... I'd better make a few more little bits first.... Maybe 1-200 should do! Your lad doesn't know how lucky he is... 

Dave, same to you and your Kids.... Your launch is a very good looking piece of equipment, Has it been christened yet? 




Ralph.


----------



## steamer (Oct 9, 2008)

Hi Guys,

CD2,DH
The Hull is cold molded ply over full frames. The basic sketch came from Steamboats and Modern Steam Launches, but was extensivly redesigned and modified by me. The length is 25' x 5' beam
The Engine was designed and built by me also and includes design features including piston valves with inside admission on the HP and outside admission on the LP, Box links, and pressure lube on the connecting rod big ends. She should be good for 2 HP @ 600 rpm. ( 1.5 x 3.0 x 2.5)

The boiler is based on a Blackstaffe design but slightly bigger with 4 sq feet of economizer. No superheat as it's too much trouble than it's worth.

My son and daughter are very happy that I am coming to the end of the construction of this beast. They really want a ride in her this year.  She has been Christened, but I have not had the whole thing under her own steam yet. Hopefully before falls end.  

Her name is SL "Rushforth"  besides being my mothers middle name, and in that context a noun,  it describes my philosophy of life.( the verb)....don't wait to do the things you love, Rushforth! and do it today! .......hence the building of the boat..... which ironically took 13 years to get to this point....go figure.


----------

